# WSP Shower Gel - Crystal Clear



## Paperbackstash (Dec 25, 2018)

Anyone try this one?  I ordered a lb and made split it into two small batches. In the first after I added the fragrance and the Bubble Up (which they said you can be generous with, I didn't add much), it became extremely watery. I tried thickening it with warmed shower gel combined with Xanthum Gum but it wouldn't thicken despite my attempts. I tried a bit more of the thickener but again nothing.

With the second I left the Bubble Up out and it stayed a gel....but the point of adding Bubble Up (which is encouraged by the company to add to shower gel) is pointless if it turns the gel into water. I added a small amount of fragrance and that's it.

Anyone have good or bad experiences with the gel? 

I have tested it with washing and it's not lathering or bubbling up - either with the batch with the Bubble Up added, or the one without.

They also recommend Bubble Wash Thickener, but if you have to add extra products to the base to keep it effective it's kind of making me doubt the base. I wasn't impressed with the lather before or after the Bubble Up, but don't own the Bubble Wash Thickener.


----------



## Cellador (Dec 25, 2018)

The Bubble Up is a surfactant called cocamidopropyl betaine. It is already ingredient in the Crystal Clear Shower Gel, so I am guessing that adding more will just thin your solution without adding much in terms of extra foam/bubbles. You could try adding a little more Bubble Up and try adding some salt about .5% at a time.That might thicken it up again.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 25, 2018)

Where did you see that you can add more Bubble Up (Cocamidopropyl Betaine)? I do not see that on their site for the Shower Gel. It does say to be careful with fragrance because to much can thin it. Most of these bases are made to use very small amounts of additives especially any type of liquids. Adding in to much will affect the preservative system. Also to much heat can kill the preservative. 

You need to read this page about the gel. No where do I see you can add Bubble Up 

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/shower-gel-crystal-clear.aspx


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 25, 2018)

Hiya PaperBackStash,

I've tried both the Shower Gel and the Bubble Bath. I like the Bubble Bath much better -- it's more of an all-purpose base that you can also use for shower gel and hand cleaner. It also enables you to use Bubble Up if your fragrance thins the batch, where, as Carolyn mentioned, the Shower Gel does not.

With WSP bases it's best to read reviews & the Q&A  and follow recipes or watch videos if available. In the video linked below, she adds EO/FO modifier to the FO before adding it to the batch. 
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/handmade101/watch-to-learn-videos/How-To-Make-Body-Wash.aspx
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/handmade101/watch-to-learn-videos/How-To-Make-Body-Wash.aspx
HTH (Hope This Helps)


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 25, 2018)

Cellador said:


> The Bubble Up is a surfactant called cocamidopropyl betaine. It is already ingredient in the Crystal Clear Shower Gel, so I am guessing that adding more will just thin your solution without adding much in terms of extra foam/bubbles. You could try adding a little more Bubble Up and try adding some salt about .5% at a time.That might thicken it up again.



Ah, I didn't realize it was already included. I'm surprised the shower gel isn't producing more bubbles or lather especially if it's included. Maybe I just got a weird batch.



Zany_in_CO said:


> Hiya PaperBackStash,
> 
> I've tried both the Shower Gel and the Bubble Bath. I like the Bubble Bath much better -- it's more of an all-purpose base that you can also use for shower gel and hand cleaner. It also enables you to use Bubble Up if your fragrance thins the batch, where, as Carolyn mentioned, the Shower Gel does not.
> 
> ...



I'll have to try the Bubble Bath at some point and see if it performs better for me.

I did read the Q&A and reviews - I'm an indecisive buyer who takes forever to decide on what to order - but think from memory probably mixed up the Bubble Up with the thickener. I added very little FO to the product, careful of the preservative ratio and used under the recommended FO amount. I'm guessing I just overdid it with the Bubble Up, which apparently I didn't need in the first place.  The Xanthum Gum didn't appear to help to fix the thinning as they recommended and as I figured - ack.  Next time I'll get the Bubble Wash Thickener instead of the Bubble Up since that seems a safer bet and what they usually recommend for this particular product.


----------



## Cellador (Dec 26, 2018)

Paperbackstash said:


> Ah, I didn't realize it was already included. I'm surprised the shower gel isn't producing more bubbles or lather especially if it's included. Maybe I just got a weird batch.



I was actually surprised they call Coco Betaine "Bubble Up." In my opinion, it isn't one of the more bubbly (bubblier?) surfactants out there. But, it is mild and easy to use and works well with most formulas....


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 27, 2018)

Cellador said:


> I was actually surprised they call Coco Betaine "Bubble Up." In my opinion, it isn't one of the more bubbly (bubblier?) surfactants out there. But, it is mild and easy to use and works well with most formulas....


They rename all their products.  Need to read ingredients etc to see what you are getting.  Their Cream of Tartar for example is Bubble Cake Hardner.  Takes more research to see exactly what you are getting in a lot of cases.


----------

